# Help! Property management found my plants. I am a cali patient but i need to know....



## blunted1588 (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to know how to handle this! So here is the situation: I am growing with my roommate his card is still valid mine is expired. They went into my room which was supposed to be locked. We have a bunch of little clones in rockwools and maybe 15 plants in 1 gallon pots. Along with a few plants of fresh harvest. Now the lady on the phone sounded chill. Said its not a big deal but the card is supposed to be posted. She said she also has to report us legally. She said sometimes they check it out, sometimes the dont. But she also asked me if we were growing anywhere else and i said no. Unfortunately we have nearly 20 2 week old girls flowering out in our shed right now. What should i do! just get down to the legal limit inside and not worry about the shed? Throw everything into the shed? Cut down to the legal limit altogether? Should i get my card renewed ASAP? if we are reported legally is something like this going to come up on a legal background check? Help!


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 15, 2011)

If as far as she knows you guys are legal, what does she have to report?
If she finds a bottle of antibiotics prescribed to you in your house, will she report as well?


----------



## blunted1588 (Mar 15, 2011)

she just said anytime they find this stuff they are required to report it to the police by law. she said they check it out if they have time, often times they do not. But we also signed an anti-drug thing in the lease. She also doesn't KNOW my roommate is a patient yet as he has not sent in her his paperwork yet. the bottom line is we will lose a lot of money we invested if we have to cut down the plants in the shed. I'm tempted to throw all the plants except our legal limit in there, but if they were to find that i don't know what the consequences would be. Since my card is expired and the grow op is in my room, can i be in legal trouble here? Can my roomie get into legal trouble?


----------



## zazahzle (Mar 15, 2011)

sounds like u should have squared away all your legal shit first.. if you are growing in a medical state legally, this should always be FIRST priority.!!!! This is what i don't get about legal users like you. they give u a chance, and u don't follow the rules.. I guess my question is WHY???


----------



## blunted1588 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well we werent squared away because of a couple of reasons. 1. We are moving out in 3 months and then we are done growing. I suppose i went about it the wrong way, but i didnt wanna renew because i have been preparing to wash my hands of the whole situation come late june. 2nd, we didnt stay within our legal limit because we were getting the same yield no matter how big the plants. They say the bigger the plant the bigger the yield, but thats sometimes false. So we decided to try a bunch of little plants instead of big ones. It was the only way we could get our moneys worth based on the high price of our electrical bill. 

I guess we kinda wanted to throw in a lot of plants and finish everything up. We have been casual about everything because we have knowledge that tons of our neighbors and people in our community are growing as well. Luckily in northern cali they don't seem to bat an eyelash about weed, but in this situation i just want to make sure we are safe because i don't want it to somehow affect my future. 

Does the law still state that you can grow as much as you NEED as long as you can physically prove that you need a certain amount? I have lots of major injuries and i can justify having a large need for marijuana. Id rather smoke than get hooked on painkillers.....


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

re-new your card and hide all your plants and reach your limit duh. if you can't find a place to hide them try to find a couple people with cards to say you are caring for them. but that's even harder, you got work to do or it's prison time.


----------



## zazahzle (Mar 15, 2011)

well i wish i lived around ya, cuz i'd take em off your hands..lol hope everything works out for you man.. but yeah i would ditch everything but the shit that your buddy is able to have in his possession. FAST!!!


----------



## blunted1588 (Mar 15, 2011)

prison time?! for having too many plants?! a friend of mine told me a long time ago if you get caught with too many plants they just cut you down to size. we may be over the legal limit, but not by too much. You really think its THAT big of a deal?


----------



## zazahzle (Mar 15, 2011)

every situation is handled different.. Just dont give them any reasons. Feds and local law fags love to bust and fuck with shit like this, it's more money in the bank, and yes since most prisons are privately owned these days they get paid off the number of inmates they have regardless of the offense. they have to jail people to make their money, and they don't give a fuck.!!! If your card is expired and they bust you for cultivation, yes man, that is pretty serious. straight to felony (FEDERAL) not much the state can do then.


----------



## blunted1588 (Mar 15, 2011)

OK well my roommate's card is valid. And i set an appt to renew my card tomorrow. If we get within the legal limit of plants, everything is fine right?


----------



## zazahzle (Mar 15, 2011)

should be man.. just triple check to make sure you guys are within your documented details..

And POST it up..lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

You are now in violation of the criminal justice code, since you are not growing legally under a medical card..... Here is where i stand..... I can't get a card, yet I suffer from anxiety and ADHD. Rather than take meds, I self medicate with weed, because my sate has yet to pass the law.... You on the other hand, were gifted to be in a state that recognizes legal mj, yet you obviously didn't care much about your newly won rights to bother to renew before allowing your script to run out.... I don't feel a lick of sorry for ya... sorry.....

You and your buddy got cards? LOL.... wow.... 



blunted1588 said:


> prison time?! for having too many plants?! a friend of mine told me a long time ago if you get caught with too many plants they just cut you down to size. we may be over the legal limit, but not by too much. You really think its THAT big of a deal?


----------



## tafbang (Mar 15, 2011)

even on the main page of this site there is a guy who got caught with too many plants and he was legal, a lot of jail time for him and they raped all his plants


----------

